# all guts and no glory



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I work with this kid's dad heard about this story and it really sucks to have this happen
apparently he has been watching this buck for 3 years and finally got a good opportunity to for a good shot, which he made I guess two other people were watching also and decided that they would take this buck for themselves after he left. so this is what he found in the morning gut pile.









Stolen Buck

On the very last night of the regular archery season I was able to stick a large mule deer I had been following for the past three years. I was watching him lay down when I saw two other hunters running towards him. I jumped up and ran over to them and told them I had already shot that deer. When I yelled at them to stop the deer jumped up and ran off into some thick stuff.
We looked for awhile but it was getting dark so we called the search off until the next morning. We followed the blood trail in the light, We were able to follow the blood up to a road and back down into the bushes were we found The Gut Pile. So if You know the two local boys from Eden, in a white F150 filled with orange candle sticks, who I will guarantee are bragging about this deer let them know you know the true story of this one!!!!!

Thank You 
Miah Chadwick


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that sucks. I would be one peeeood dud about that. sorry to hear that happened to to.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is my hope. If I came across a freshly killed buck that appeared that someone shot and lost, and it still had not spoiled, I actually feel it would be my duty to skin it and gut it and since it would be illegal to move it with out tagging it, I would have to tag it to get he meat to the cooler. I then would do all I could to locate the original shooter and get his story to see if he was cool like you, or a dip wad that didn't look for a downed buck. If he was the cool dude, he gets the trophy and the meat and I am out a tag. If I could not find him, or he turned out to be a waste and wanton killer, I get the meat, the horns go in the shed, I could never hang another persons trophy, and my tag would have a wierd story for that year. Believe me I would be right there the next morning trying to see if the shooter was back looking for it. I hope you ran into a situation like this, and not some inbreds that would just find it and take it and not have a plan.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of a twisted individual would take another man's kill? Why? I don't get it.

I've come across fresh kills and even a couple in progress, but I've always known where the hunter was and was happy to help him out.

Epek, you're a better man than me. If I found somebody else's fresh kill and didn't know where the hunter was, I can't say that I'd tag it myself.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Its only a matter of time before this story gets around to his crowd. Then the spineless turd will be exposed for what he is.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> What kind of a twisted individual would take another man's kill? Why? I don't get it.
> 
> I've come across fresh kills and even a couple in progress, but I've always known where the hunter was and was happy to help him out.
> 
> Epek, you're a better man than me. If I found somebody else's fresh kill and didn't know where the hunter was, I can't say that I'd tag it myself.


Ya, I am re thinking that one, but I certainly would consider it if I felt that it was shot that night and left either unfound, or un looked for and I could not find the hunter with every effort, I would feel pretty bad that one of our own killed but did not harvest one of that which we pursue. The only legal way of making sure an animal is not wasted in a situration like this would be to tag it so that you can move it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

In 2003 I had been hunting a deer for a week. On my last day I heard a weird noise. I started to walk in the direction the noise came from. I paused several times because I was on the trail the deer I had been hunting was using. That’s when I saw a hunter coming my way. I don’t like to make me presence known because most people like to talk including myself. It was too early for that. I wanted to know what the noise was. So I let the guy pass. When he went buy I noticed he didn’t have a bow. I thought to myself what kind of hunter doesn’t have his bow this early in the morning. When he passed I went right up his trail fearing the worst. The buck I was hunting was big. I thought he might have killed it. I found his tree stand and bow. It was a Habu recurve bow “custom built I think” with cedar arrows. I found blood 20 or so yards away from his stand. so I started to track it. I found a pile of quake’s and new immediately this guy had killed my buck. I uncovered the buck and could not believe this buck. I new it was big but didn’t think it was as big as it really was. No ground shrinkage here. I sat there on public land sick to my stomach that my buck was killed by a guy that had camped under my stand and now killed my buck. I kept thinking I’ll cut its head off. Tag it and get it out of there. I have never been so tempted in my life. As this buck was 29” wide, perfect 5x5 with long tines and bladed back points. This buck was not a normal deer this buck was a 195” monster. I pulled out my knife and camera. I set up my camera on my tripod and turned it on. I set the timer and ran over to take my picture. When the camera didn’t go off, I went over and saw I was out of batteries. Go figure! I still had my knife out but that is not in my character to steal anything. I carefully covered it up and added a few more branches so nobody else would find it before he came back. Fast forward 1 year. I purchased a hunting magazine called “bowhunter” because it had an article on the Wasatch Front in it. I take it home and begin to read this guys article. When I turned the page I almost fell out of my chair. This was a story about this guys hunt. This guy’s name is Chris Cox he is the owner of Habu bows. I had searched every taxidermist shop, sporting good store for pictures of this buck to no avail for over a year. I could not believe it could have been killed and no one had posted anything. I often wonder how that story would have turned out if I was a dirt bag POS deer stealer. I have never met or talked to Chris but I would like to someday. I would ask if I could have a picture of that buck and congratulate him on that buck. Chris is a Hell of a hunter I have found out buy doing a little research. He is also the one that got me into pack goats. I could never figure out how he got all of his water and gear in where he was hunting all by himself. I also started wearing a stupid hat you can see in all of my hunting photos which is similar to the hat Chris is wearing in his magazine photo. I wanted to be just like him.
Fast forward one more year too 2004. I killed a 185” 5x6 and also got my story published in my favorite hunting Magazine “Eastmans Bowhunting Journal”. Maybe some of you guys read my article. I no some of you were hunting my buck. Because I saw at least 6 people stalking it the day I quietly killed it. I also saw a couple of you watching me gut it and cover it up with sticks just like I learned from Chris. I can’t help think how my story would have turned out if a dirt bag POS deer stealer would have taken my trophy. Ill I have to say is “karma” what comes around goes around.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope the person's who took this animal get there's!! In my opinion a true hunter would have helped the guy keep track of his animal and help him get it out. As for leaving the animal overnight it would depend on where it as at and how nice the animal was before I made that decision!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

iIn 2000 I was lucky enough to get a rifle elk tag and my father a cow elk tag on Fishlake. We came onto a herd with 6 cow and 2 spikes I shot my spike it dropped my dad shot his cow it ran over the hill after locating it 40yrds later my dad went to get the 4 wheeler to help him get his cow out before he cleaned it.
I started cleaning my spike and here comes this guy from the direction of the downed cow. He said you know there is a cow over the hill dead. I said yeah it’s my dads he's getting the 4 wheeler to get it over to the road. He said well my buddy is cleaning it he has a cow tag. I couldn't believe what I heard. The nerve of some people.
I walk over the hill to see sure enough this guy elbow deep in my dad’s cow. I asked what he was doing he said cleaning my cow. I said your cow my dad just shot that cow. He just kept working ignoring me. Then I hear the 4 wheeler coming up the road. 
My dad gets off asks whets going on I explain everything so far while the guy just keeps working. I said thanks for cleaning my dad’s elk for him it was real nice of you. He said I shot this elk. I said no you didn't the blood trail starts over by where we shot it. He said maybe but it ran over here and I shot it. Bull crap I yelled only 2 shots came off this mountain this morning mine and his.
I was ready to throw this guy around. But my dad stopped me and said it’s not worth it son you got your elk lets get it taken care of. After I asked dad why he backed down He said not worth getting shot over is it. It’s just a cow and either you would have had to beat him or shoot him to get him off that cow. 
That’s the kind of guy my dad is I have seen him back down when he was wrong and I have seen him stand up for himself and others when they needed it. But never over something he could prevent. My dad never did get his elk that year. But I was never prouder to be hunting with him


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

2005 rifle hunt. When I went to recover my spike bull elk I saw some guys speeding off on their four-wheelers. I also found a nice pile of fresh guts. They never shot, just took my downed elk. This was also my first spike  Some people just suck :!:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe that people would do this. It makes me soooooo mad! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

They will get what is coming to them!


----------

